# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Στελιος Μυλωνάς

## Polyneikos

Ενας αθλητης της παλαιας σχολής ,από Θεσσαλονίκη,ήταν ο *Στελιος Μυλωνάς*.
Αγωνιζόμενος στους πρωτους αγωνες του αθλήματος,σε πολυ μικρή ηλικία,ονειρευόταν  να κανει την δικια του πορεία στο σιδερενιο άθλημα,εχωντας ως πρότυπο τον Στηβ Ρηβς.

 


Επαγγελματικα μάλιστα,συμπτωματικά ,ασχολιοταν με σιδηροκατασκευες.

*Αποφασισε να αγωνιστεί,σε ηλικία 17 ετών,στον πρώτο αγωνα της νεοσύστατης εκείνη την εποχή WABBA  ,το 1976, με τον Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα ως διοργανωτή και εκπρόσωπο της ομοσπονδίας στην Ελλάδα.
*Στον πρωτο του αγωνα δεν κατάφερε να διακριθεί,όντας απειρος και εχωντας να ανταγωνιστεί μεγαλύτερους και πιο προχωρημενους αθλητες (Κουκος,Τόμπρας , Μακρίδης ,Βεισάκης,Πηττάς).
Τον Γενικο Τίτλο είχε κερδίσει εκεινη την χρονιά ο* Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργίου*.




*Την επόμενη χρονια ,1977 και σε ηλικία 18 χρ. , διαγωνίζεται στο Μr Ελλάς της WABBA,στην χαμηλή κατηγορία ανδρων.
*Εκει βγαίνει 2ος,με νικητη τον Γιαννη Παπαευαγγελου και τρίτο τον Κωστα Χωχο!



 





Γενικος Νικητης εκεινης της χρονιας,ο νικητης της ψηλής κατηγορίας,θηριωδης για εκεινη την εποχή, *Φώτης Τομπρας*.






*Επόμενη του εμφάνιση,στο Μr Eλλάς της WABBA,το 1980.*
Πλεον εχει  καθιερωθεί ο διαχωρισμος εφήβων-ανδρων σε ξεχωριστες κατηγορίες και διαγωνίζεται στην χαμηλή κατηγορία Ανδρων.
Με ανταγωνισμο 9 αθλητων στην κατηγορία του ,κατατάσσεται 3ος,με 1ο τον Δημητρη Μακρίδη και 2ο τον Γιαννη Λαβεντερη.









Γενικος Νικητης στο Μρ Ελλάς του 1980,ανακηρύχθηκε ο καθηγητης Φυσικής Αγωγής από την Κρήτη και νικητής της μεσαίας κατηγορίας,*Νικος Βεϊσάκης*.



(στην φωτογραφία πλην του Βεϊσακη που σηκωνει το έπαθλο ,διακρίνονται οι Δημητρης Μακρίδης (50 cm χερια!), Αλεκος Σιατραβανης (στα πρωτα του βηματα !) και ο Τασος Μωρος (επίσης στα πρώτα του βήματα)

Ενω ο Στελιος Μυλωνάς αγαπούσε πολυ το άθλημα,όπως εχει δηλωσει και σε περιοδικο της εποχής δεν κατάφερε να διαγωνιστεί σε περισσότερους αγώνες.
Το 1981,σκοτώθηκε σε αυτοκινητιστικό δυστύχημα.
Μεσα απο καποιες φωτογραφίες από  αγωνες του παρελθόντος,βρήκα την ευκαιρία να αφηγηθω την προσωπική ιστορία ενός αθλητη που διαβασα προσφάτως,όπως εκτιλύχθηκε μέσα από το σιδερενιο άθλημα και νομίζω ότι εχει θεση στο  :bodybuilding.gr:  .

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραία ενημέρωση Κώστα για την σύντομη ιστορία του Στέλιου Μυλωνά που έφυγε άδικα από τη ζωή  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Παρα πολυ ωραια η αναφορα σου για τον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη Κωστα... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Φαινοταν ανθρωπος που αγαπουσε το αθλημα....κριμα...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *Επόμενη του εμφάνιση,στο Μr Eλλάς της WABBA,το 1980.*
> Πλεον εχει  καθιερωθεί ο διαχωρισμος εφήβων-ανδρων σε ξεχωριστες κατηγορίες και διαγωνίζεται στην χαμηλή κατηγορία Ανδρων.
> Με ανταγωνισμο 9 αθλητων στην κατηγορία του ,κατατάσσεται 3ος,με 1ο τον Δημητρη Μακρίδη και 2ο τον Γιαννη Λαβεντερη.




Πολυ ωραια η αναφορα προς τιμη του . Κριμα που σκοτωθηκε κ δεν μπορεσε να πραγματοποιηση τα ονειρα του.

*Στην φωτο αυτη ,ο Ιορδανης Λεβεντερης δεν εινα 2oς ;

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρηστο εχουμε την ίδια απορία,αυτο σκεφτόμουν και εγω !
Τα περιοδικα της εποχής τον αναγραφουν τον αθλητη ως Γιαννη Λαβεντερη.Ως γνωστο,τα τυπογραφικα λάθη,ειδικα τότε,πολλά,ισως και πολλοι βασιζόντουσαν δια ακοής ότι προλαβαίναν και κατέγραφαν οπότε προεκυπταν λαθη.
Από αυτη την φωτογραφία και το πρόσωπο και ο θώρακας κυριως αλλα και γενικα ο σωματότυπος,θυμίζουν Λεβεντελη.Δυστυχως η φωτογραφία ειναι τυπωμενη στο περιοδικο πολυ ασχημα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Xρηστο εχουμε την ίδια απορία,αυτο σκεφτόμουν και εγω !
> Τα περιοδικα της εποχής τον αναγραφουν τον αθλητη ως Γιαννη Λαβεντερη.Ως γνωστο,τα τυπογραφικα λάθη,ειδικα τότε,πολλά,ισως και πολλοι βασιζόντουσαν δια ακοής ότι προλαβαίναν και κατέγραφαν οπότε προεκυπταν λαθη.
> Από αυτη την φωτογραφία και το πρόσωπο και ο θώρακας κυριως αλλα και γενικα ο σωματότυπος,θυμίζουν Λεβεντελη.Δυστυχως η φωτογραφία ειναι τυπωμενη στο περιοδικο πολυ ασχημα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι.


καλα τα λές κώστα γινόταν πολλα λάθη τ'ότε , εκεί στην φωτο και μενα τον ιορδάνη λεβεντέλη μου θυμίζει
ο Στελιος Μυλωνάς σε μένα προσωπικα ήταν γνωστός αν και δεν τον είχα γνωρίσει προσωπικα είχαμε κοινούς φίλους και γνωστούς , όπως ο χρήστος ο γκότσαρης που φτιάχνει τα όργανα γυμναστικής σπόρτινκ και ο Στέλιος ήταν της δουλειάς , όπως και γω που για 8 χρόνια δούλευα σε μηχανουργείο και είχα φτιάξει αρκετα μηχανήματα με βάρη.

απλά όταν δεν άκουγα άλλο για το Στέλιο Μυλωνα είχα την εντύπωση πως απλα δεν ασχολείτε με τον χώρο άλλο και τωρα μ'έσω του φόρουμ έμαθα για το ατύχημα και τον θάνατό του , μεγάλο κρίμα γιατι ήταν ενας πολύ νέος άνθρωπος με όνειρα και φιλοδοξίες 

είναι καλό στο φόρουμ που κάνουμε αυτα τα φωτοαφιερώματα και σχολιασμούς παλιών αθλητών που πολλοι , λόγω της τότε μή ύπαρξης του νετ και περιοδικών ενημέρωσης όπως σήμερα, δεν τους γνώριζαν πολλοί .
έτσι θυμόμαστε εμείς οι παλιοί και μαθαίνουν οι νέοι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Xρηστο εχουμε την ίδια απορία,αυτο σκεφτόμουν και εγω !
> Τα περιοδικα της εποχής τον αναγραφουν τον αθλητη ως Γιαννη Λαβεντερη.Ως γνωστο,τα τυπογραφικα λάθη,ειδικα τότε,πολλά,ισως και πολλοι βασιζόντουσαν δια ακοής ότι προλαβαίναν και κατέγραφαν οπότε προεκυπταν λαθη.
> Από αυτη την φωτογραφία και το πρόσωπο και ο θώρακας κυριως αλλα και γενικα ο σωματότυπος,θυμίζουν Λεβεντελη.Δυστυχως η φωτογραφία ειναι τυπωμενη στο περιοδικο πολυ ασχημα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι.


αυτος ειναι σιγουρα. καλα εχω δει παραφρασεις ονοματων σε περιοδικα να κλαις απο τα γελια μια βδομαδα,αγνωριστο σε καναν ειδικα τα επωνυμα. οι ιδιοι οι αθλητες θα αναρωτιωντουσαν ποιοι ηταν ποσο μαλλον εμεις

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα ευχαριστούμε για την αναφορά στον Στέλιο Μυλωνά. Η αναφορά του στο φόρουμ μας είναι ένας ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής σε έναν άνρθωπο που αγάπησε τόσο πολύ το άθλημά μας αλλά έφυγε πρόωρα.

ΜΒ

----------

